# Round 1- Game 3: Celtics @ Heat (4/23 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, April 23rd, 2010 | 7:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]

​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lets hope JO breaks out of this slump he's in or else this series might end by Sunday.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Will Jason Jackson survive Friday night?



> On Wednesday 21st April 2010, @TheJaxShow said:
> 
> RT @KerolyneB: Ok ive agreed to a bet.. Since im so confident in HEAT ive agreed that if they dont win friday ill eat 2 kfc double down's with video proof!<--Let's Go HEAT, right?


If we lose he has to eat two KFC double down's, that's instant death right there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He could help himself out by going for the grilled ones, if they let him.

Anyway, must win. Im not too confident here unfortunately. Even though the first two games strayed from the statistical norm, you can't ignore our underwhelming home court "advantage" and Boston's road prowess. On top of that, our guys have a tendency to play stupid and press when put into tight situations. I have no hope for any semblance of proper team play being established at this point (both the fault of Spoo's horrible offensive preparation and the inevitable individualistic mindset that permeates the roster), but if Beasley and JO can explode, along with steady, solid production from UD and DW1, we might be able to overcome and pull out a victory here.

Personally, I'm having flashbacks of the series in which I attended my first playoff game (game 3 vs. the Bulls in 07). Sorry to be a Negative Nancy, but I wouldn't be surprised if our season essentially ends tomorrow night.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You have to realize that players play very different in the playoffs at home and on the road. I expect big games from JO, Dorell and Q


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gonna be tough, but surely we cant go out so meekly.

DWade is averaging 29 a game through 2...next highest is Q with 10 and Beas with 9.5...

Somebody needs to step up and make some shots. Spo's buzzing with 'motor, purity, integrity, honesty'...but really, we need to just play ball. Make the extra pass. Play some D. And dont turn the ball over. Play our game!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It would be nice to see Beasley stay on the court for more than 3 minutes at a time in-between fouls


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lot of comments from the players about strategy failures in the first two games.



> "We've got to mix things up a little bit, make adjustments," guard Dwyane Wade said.





> Point guard Carlos Arroyo said the Heat is making the defensive part of the game too simple for the Celtics.
> 
> "If we just stand and watch D-Wade or Jermaine in the post, we're too predictable," he said. "If we make cuts and we make things happen, we're going to be in better position to be able to score."





> "At times, not having me at the top of the floor, having me at other places, where the defense has got to worry about me in other places of the court, than just being at the top," he said.
> 
> O'Neal also believes tactics more than tone will be most significant Friday night.
> 
> "I don't think anybody's out there trying to play bad, trying to play poorly," he said. "I don't personally think that. You know, he's the coach, he's going to have his opinion."


Sounds familiar to about the halfway point of the season when the guys had similar complaints about the offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That we couldnt make these adjustments following the 2nd half drought we went on in game 1, is very concerning.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

To be fair, the Arroyo comment is on the players when they aren't making cuts. But it just seems like there isn't any faith in the offense when we go on large droughts. Guys panic and do things out of character (like Q driving to the basket out of nowhere and forcing up a terrible shot) when **** hits the fan and they are unprepared to deal with it. That indicates a coaching failure to me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pretty much. We've seen it in both games, where we're running pick and rolls and you know, i know, and you can bet your *** the Celtics know that the guy setting the pick is not getting the ball.

We can't let them shut down the paint that easily.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Two home teams won tonight. Lets hope we follow suit tomorrow night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

JO misses...again...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO hits a J. Finally.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We're gonna win this game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 4-4

Everyone else 1-8


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Dorell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell2JoRel

Good start for Dorell


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, we get a call.

Love the start by Dorell.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wright is ballin tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wade2Dorell!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-27 Miami after 1

Now, where will the offense come from now with Wade on the bench?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is where JO must step up. Wright needs to keep making plays too.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

UD hitting his shots today


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Role players hit their shots at home


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

O'Neal is annoying the hel outta me this series.

Beasley too


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This beginning to the 2nd is giving me flashbacks to how the 2nd half in game 1 and the 2-4th quarters in game 2 went.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They should have tried to run the offense through Beasley at the start of the 2nd with Wade out. If he picked up his 3rd, no big deal just ride out Haslem till the end of the half. He could have bought some time and more importantly gotten himself going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, definitely reminding me of the past 2 games...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh no Haslem at center. I would rather see Magloire get a few minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5 minutes into the 2nd...and we've scored 2 total points..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike got a call!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am stunned, STUNNED, they didn't call Beasley on the charge.



STUNNED


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

I think i'm now sold on trading Beasley this summer. Just when i thought he was getting over the SOFT label i and many others had put on him he' seems to be working his way back into it.

Your PG, SG and SF can be soft. Never your PF or C

And someone please tell me WHY we thought Chalmers was so good that we asked IVERSON to only come if he wouldnt mind being Chalmers backup?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I like that everyone is attacking that basket.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Christ, Beasley just can't stay away from those fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice tear drop by Mario


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Get ready for 23AJ calling us all a bunch of floppers after Arroyo's and Wade's antics so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice 2nd quarter for Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-48 Miami at the half


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade sounds exhausted


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Please Rothstein start Haslem in the 2nd half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice tip in by Mike off another missed J by JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice Mike. Keep attacking!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO killing us again by missing open J's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're living off of Wade 3's. Not good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're not slowing down Allen, Pierce, Rondo or KG.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Allen is killing us


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah...we need an answer for him.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Maybe put Dorell on Allen? He is the only one with enough energy


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh Chalmers ball handling, ughhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another drought


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

80-72 Boston after 3

We just cant slow any of their stars down...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The big 4 are killing it one way or another with Tony Allen playing great defense. This is going to be an uphill battle.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How are Chalmers and Rondo listed the same? Chalmers is at least two inches taller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Long 3 on the 1st possession...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How many wide open corner 3's have we given up in this series? Unbelievable...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Mike!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike again!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Miiiiiike


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow Haslem, at least he drew the charge...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Boston keeps turning it over we have to capitalize


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade is remind me of Kobe last night with all the stupid threes he's taking.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm an angry "Die-Hard" Knick fan that predicted this Celtics vs D.Wade series go 6 games, untill the first game incident that got KG suspended for the 2nd game......after that incident the Celtics suppose to "SWEEP" the Heat in the first round. The Celtics have to much winning talent on their bench for this series not to be a clean SWEEP.

There is no reason why Rondo, Ray, KG, and Perkins should have to play one minute more than 32 mpg in this series with Nate, Finley, Baby, Scalibrine, and Rasheed on the bench.....wanting 15 minutes per game each.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG, at least we got two 2 free throws out of that close disaster.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy **** are we getting whistles in our favor now YESSSS


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lets go Heat!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

KEEP IT UP!!!

pleaseeeee


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, so close on that dunk.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That wouldve gone in had Wade not hung on the rim


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Udonis!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn you Ray Allen klasdjflksdajf


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** can we please slow either Pierce or Allen down?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG Dorell that was MONSTROUS


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

God damnit kick it out to Beasley he was open


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, UD had a good look. He usually makes those..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD is really hurting us


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade or Beasley and NOBODY ELSE HERE (unless its wide open)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade went for the win knowing he probably cant go much longer.

Yeah, not good for us....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

And Wade is now hurt, fantastic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And that's the series...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Good job Wade going for the 3 with the game on the line


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We have a foul to give, Pierce runs the clock down that much, and we dont use that foul?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The season ends on a Wade pullup 3, a poetic ending


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

How do you not foul? I mean.. really?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> How do you not foul? I mean.. really?


I have no idea. Pierce was just waiting for Dorell to foul him. He fouls him there and there's about 2 seconds to go for the Celtics to try to score. Instead, Pierce got to his spot and just drained it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

**** you Pierce.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The fouling thing has to be on the coaches. There is no way they told Wright to foul with the way he was playing defense.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

If the coaches would have told him to foul they would have been freaking out on the sidelines while he was watching Pierce


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

People weren't joking that Boston was good on the road. Holy ****, my head was spinning between Pierce Ray Allen and Rondo.

P.S. Jermaine O'Neal


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> The season ends on a Wade pullup 3, a poetic ending


3-11 from 3 and only 3 free throws tonight for Wade. He still had a monster game though.


So I guess the Celtics are the new Pacers for us. Heat are now 1-15 against the Celtics in the last 16 games.

Can we go back in time and play that NJ game over again? :combust:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> The fouling thing has to be on the coaches. There is no way they told Wright to foul with the way he was playing defense.


I just cant believe that the coaches didnt tell them to foul if the opportunity presented itself. I just dont want to believe that is the case.


sknydave said:


> If the coaches would have told him to foul they would have been freaking out on the sidelines while he was watching Pierce


I watched the bench on the replay to see their reaction and you're right, no one even flinched. 

That would be almost as big a blunder as SVG having Wade on the bench, needing a 3 to tie the game, in the final seconds of the playoff series against the Pacers in 03-04.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO now 5-31 in the series.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh well, we have been waiting for the summer of 2010 anyway, now it is almost here.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade2Bease said:


> I just cant believe that the coaches didnt tell them to foul if the opportunity presented itself. I just dont want to believe that is the case.


I wouldnt put it past Spo...

If Boston pulls out the broom...it could be his job!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bease said:


> I just cant believe that the coaches didnt tell them to foul if the opportunity presented itself. I just dont want to believe that is the case.


I don't want to believe that the coaches told Wade to just wing it on that last play. I want to believe he just went rogue and jacked up a 3. You don't deserve to win with such lazy offensive "coaching".

I take it back, this is a league-wide thing. Pierce basically ran the same "play". Nobody actually calls a legit play on the final possession anymore.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Hopefully the offseason makes up for this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo was just asked about the foul to give. He said "Yeah we thought about..." then went on to talk about something different.

:|


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

myst said:


> Good job Wade going for the 3 with the game on the line


And its always his teammates who need to step up. What about Beasley tonight? He and Wright were our best players down the stretch and neither was considered for a look at the end.

Horrible coaching also played a part. Draining the clock so much so to give the Celtics the last shot (horrible idea, especially after a prayer three), as well as not taking the foul to give on Pierce were killer mistakes. Spoelstra has had a horrible year for the most part. Whereas he showed promise last year, this year he inspires doubt.


I didnt expect much, but this really sucks. Its over. Shut up about resilience.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jace said:


> And its always his teammates who need to step up. What about Beasley tonight? He and Wright were our best players down the stretch and neither was considered for a look at the end.
> 
> Horrible coaching also played a part. Draining the clock so much so to give the Celtics the last shot (horrible idea, especially after a prayer three), as well as not taking the foul to give on Pierce were killer mistakes. Spoelstra has had a horrible year for the most part. Whereas he showed promise last year, this year he inspires doubt.
> 
> ...


I think 47 wins was a great year for Spo, even though he didn't handle a lot of situations correctly. No coach is going to be great their first couple of years, it was good practice for him, and hopefully he learns from all of these mistakes. If not, he's gone.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am still convinced that Spo just needs better assistants. We need to pull an offensive genius out of our ***, sign a big free agent, and we will be going places.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> Spo was just asked about the foul to give. He said "Yeah we thought about..." then went on to talk about something different.
> 
> :|


I was working and didn't get to watch the game but this doesn't surprise me.

He's a total con man. He never admits when he messes up and when he's called out he thinks he's smarter than everyone and he can confuse us with tangential garbage.

He's just a mediocre ingame coach. He probably runs good practices. And we all know he's a hell of a video guy. But the man flat out sucks at ingame coaching. Anyone who thinks otherwise needs to get a brain. 

Can you imagine Phil or Pat sitting on their asses totally emotionless while Boston was making that run in Game 1 or Game 2? This guy is a robot with no personality.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I still cant believe he didn't get a tech in game 2 during that insane run full of horrific calls. Phil Jackson is going to have to pass that zen master torch.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

edit: oops


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm very upset we didn't foul pierce, that it's an easy shot for him. As for Beasley he played a lot better around the end. He's clearly lacking confidence, he lacks drive, he gets down to easily. I love the kid and beleibe he'll be a great player one day. KG is a tough match up for him since he's got long arms
so it's hard to shoot a jumper over home and he's taller as well. KG's a great defender, so it's a tough matchup for Beasley. UD always brings heart to his team, u know what he brings to the table


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> *He's a total con man. * He never admits when he messes up and when he's called out he thinks he's smarter than everyone and he can confuse us with tangential garbage.
> 
> He's just a mediocre ingame coach. He probably runs good practices. And we all know he's a hell of a video guy. But the man flat out sucks at ingame coaching. Anyone who thinks otherwise needs to get a brain.
> 
> Can you imagine Phil or Pat sitting on their asses totally emotionless while Boston was making that run in Game 1 or Game 2? This guy is a robot with no personality.


I agree wholeheartedly. Regarding the bolded part, I've noticed that too. Its one of the things that irks me the most about him. He thinks he's smarter than everyone else and that he can go around bull****ting everyone. Problem is, he's easily proven wrong. At least when Riley fibs you have faith its for the greater good. That's just not there with Erik.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I'm very upset we didn't foul pierce, that it's an easy shot for him. As for Beasley he played a lot better around the end. He's clearly lacking confidence, he lacks drive, he gets down to easily. I love the kid and beleibe he'll be a great player one day. KG is a tough match up for him since he's got long arms
> so it's hard to shoot a jumper over home and he's taller as well. KG's a great defender, so it's a tough matchup for Beasley. UD always brings heart to his team, u know what he brings to the table


You cant deny that Beasley was a kid exploding with confidence and swagger entering the NBA. Where did it all go? Its hard not to think its been sucked out of him by Spo and co.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> JO now 5-31 in the series.





> I care about how I feel about myself. When I look into the mirror, I've got to know that I did my job.





> No matter how you cut it, 4-for-24 is not acceptable, at any level it's not acceptable," O'Neal said. "And this team really depends on me to score. It helps out D-Wade a lot, it helps our offense a lot. Because if I am scoring from the low post, it changes the way a team has to play our team.





> It's easy to do it in the regular season, but this is when you've really got to pick your game up.





> "Excuses are for people willing to take the shortcut," O'Neal said. "I'm not willing to take the shortcut."





> I expect to be better and I will be better in Game 3," he promised.



**** you, J.O.

If only we could cash talk in for points. I'm so tired of this guy's act. Anyone who wants him back is crazy. Not only is he done, he's just not a big time performer. His huge head is full of self-doubt and delusional arrogance. I don't even want Q back to be honest. They're both badseeds.

Wright may be the one who drove drunk and sent a girl a wang shot, but we know he's really a good kid and locker room presence for Wade, as well as an emerging solid contributor.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Jace said:


> You cant deny that Beasley was a kid exploding with confidence and swagger entering the NBA. Where did it all go? Its hard not to think its been sucked out of him by Spo and co.


It's funny bc I think Beasley would have been better off going to a team who didn't already have a star like Wade


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Beasley seems like the type of player who will explode once they play for a different type of organization/coach


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

First, Beasley isn't done in this organization unless someone overvalues him and offers us a big time PG. Lets give him a full offseason in this organization that doesn't include rehab. I still have faith.

Second, Spoelstra is an excellent defensive coach. I trust his philosophy not to foul. He inherited that from Riley. And get over him not being a "firey guy". He is. He just is like most coaches knowing eventually throwing a huge fit, acting like a fool, and not getting much done won't help. Doc Rivers was throwing hissy fits and getting nothing done. Also, remember Spoelstra is an even keel guy. He's not going to have ups and downs in sideline behavior. Most coaches who go crazy are young and dumb. Very few experienced coaches throw the tantrums you want him to throw. Pat Riley could throw a ***** fit because the refs are going to change their calls. Difference is Riley is a HOFer with five championships under his belt. Spoelstra is the youngest coach in the league. He'll get there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> wallacesports Heat coach Erik Spoelstra second guesses decision not to foul Paul Pierce before final shot. "It's on me."


At least he took accountability for his idiotic decision. Doubt he had a choice with this one though.


----------

